
Kenya's Eliud Kipchoge breaks two hour marathon barrier - kensai
https://www.dw.com/en/kenyas-eliud-kipchoge-breaks-two-hour-marathon-barrier/a-50805726
======
merricksb
Active discussion currently near top of front page:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231479](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231479)

------
kensai
This is mind-boggling. The pace is unsustainable for normal humans...

